# Do I need an amp to run 6x9's



## tbu7203gtivr6 (Apr 25, 2003)

I have a 90 corrado, I am putting in a sony CDX-F7700 head unit. If I want to discard the factory speakers in the rear and hook those wires up to 6x9's do I need to get an amp or will the head unit have enough power?


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Do I need an amp to run 6x9's (tbu7203gtivr6)*

you need to look at the power rating of the speakers and determine wether or not the head can provide enough power. Most likely it will supply sufficient power for low grade 6x9s, but any high grade 6x9s would sound much better if powered by an amp, which would need to be very big for just those, so you probably wouldnt have to spend too much money on one if thats all you wanted it for.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Do I need an amp to run 6x9's (tbu7203gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbu7203gtivr6* »_I have a 90 corrado, I am putting in a sony CDX-F7700 head unit. If I want to discard the factory speakers in the rear and hook those wires up to 6x9's do I need to get an amp or will the head unit have enough power?


if you get an amp, use it to power your front speakers, NOT your rears







you want almost all, if not all your sound coming from in front of you, unless it's below 100 hz, like a sub. when you go to a concert do you face towards or away from the stage? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeraass (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Do I need an amp to run 6x9's (2.ohh)*

Sorry this is off topic, but here's a little interesting tidbit of information... If your eyes are closed, and you hear a sound coming from somewhere directly in between both ears, you will not be able to tell from which direction it is coming. So say the sound was directly in front of you 10 feet ahead, and one was directly behind you 10 feet back. You wouldn't be able to differentiate between the two. This I know though is a bit hard to comprehend, but that's because you've never witnessed a sound exactly between both ears. It's gotta be spot-on exact.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Do I need an amp to run 6x9's (Jeraass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeraass* »_Sorry this is off topic, but here's a little interesting tidbit of information... If your eyes are closed, and you hear a sound coming from somewhere directly in between both ears, you will not be able to tell from which direction it is coming. So say the sound was directly in front of you 10 feet ahead, and one was directly behind you 10 feet back. You wouldn't be able to differentiate between the two. This I know though is a bit hard to comprehend, but that's because you've never witnessed a sound exactly between both ears. It's gotta be spot-on exact.


so i guess having a defined left, center, and right for SQ judging is not correct?







i can certainly tell where the sound is coming from with my eyes closed. and i want the definite left, center, and right. that's part of good front sound stage








now i understand that if you were in an open field, and one speaker was directly in front of you, and one directly behind you, you wouldn't be able to tell where they were coming from, given the same distace, but put one to the left, and one to the right of you, and you will definitely hear it


----------



## overmonk (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Do I need an amp to run 6x9's (tbu7203gtivr6)*

You don't need an amp - the deck is 52x4, so you could just about any 6x9s in your rado with no problem. Note that you may actually need to upgrade your fronts or door speakers or risk blowing them by drving the 6x9s as hard as they'll go. 
And in response to the other topic that sneaked into your thread, I've got my time correction set to give me sound that sounds like it's coming *out *of my ears. What's better than stereo? Surround sound. What's better than going to a concert? Having the band sitting around your car jamming. My .02


----------



## Jeraass (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Do I need an amp to run 6x9's (2.ohh)*

Haha, actually I meant that as something you're probably never going to witness. It's an ideal situation kind of thing. Something like the strongest geometric shape known to man is the triangle. It would be a perfect sphere, but a perfect sphere is unattainable. See what I mean? Suppose you draw an axis through your head with the endpoints coming out your ears. Put one perpendicular to that directly in the center of your head, emit a sound from somewhere on that axis, and you will not be able to tell where it's coming from. But this is also in a situation with pure sound, no echos.
Back on topic, 52 watts is the peak power for each channel. What you really want is the RMS. If your HU advertises 52x4, it's probably more around 20-24 watts RMS per channel. If your 6x9's are rated at say 60 watts RMS, 180 peak for example, yes your head unit will drive the speakers, but not to their full potential. Also don't forget, while you can blow speakers by overpowering them, you can also blow speakers by underpowering them. With interiors, this isn't a really common occurance, so you should be fine. The closer you match up the RMS figures though while at the same time not surpassing the peak rating on the speakers, the cleaner and crisper the sound will be. Will it make a difference? Depends on how descriminating your ears are.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Do I need an amp to run 6x9's (Jeraass)*

ah, gotcha







i thought the strongest shape was a hexagon?








i think that deck has a claimed 22 or 23 watts rms. it will never attain this without extreme distortion. i don't know if they've been rated by the CEA2006 ratings yet, but i do know that the high power alpines are the only ones that are qualified to claim over 20 watts rms. the rockford fosgate units rated at 10 watts per channel







the alpine's are 26 per on the high power and 18 per on the "low" power ones







i'd guestimate the sony's CEA rating to be around 15 watts. and coming from someone running 400 watts just to a set of 5.25" components, that isn't crap







you are more likely to kill the speakers from distortion than over powering them


----------

